# Happy Birthday Kurtak!



## maynman1751 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hope you have a wonderful day and Thank You for your contributions to this great forum. 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday Kurt!


----------



## MarcoP (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh yeah ... happy bday Kurt!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday Kurt!

I hope you have a great day!

Dave


----------



## butcher (Mar 11, 2015)

Kurt, Have a Happy Birthday, May it be golden.


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 11, 2015)

Happy birthday, Kurt!!!


----------



## etack (Mar 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday Kurt!


----------



## necromancer (Mar 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday Kurtak !!


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 11, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KURT!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## denim (Mar 11, 2015)

Happy bday Kurt! Hope you find some time to enjoy it.


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday Kurt.
Hope it was good!


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 11, 2015)

Happy birthday, friend!

Harold


----------



## kurtak (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you so much guys :!: 

It means a lot to me to be recognized by those that I have learned so much from over the last 4 plus years :!: 

I didn't do anything special but it was a nice warm sunny day & it got up to 50F which was really nice considering just a few days ago we were still having sub zero temps at night & only mid teens during the day - so I spent the day with the shop doors open cleaning up & getting ready for projects that are put on hold during the winter - which made it a great day for me 8) 

Kurt


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 12, 2015)

Either I'm late or really really early to the party. :mrgreen: 

Happy birthday, Kurt!

Göran


----------



## Shark (Mar 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday! 

And thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## artart47 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi!
Happy birthday my friend!
artart47


----------

